

The Real Danger of Copying Music (It’s Not What You Think) - thetabyte
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/04/digital-music-is-like-a-mortgage

======
bediger4000
Just another "dignity" argument. That is, by selling something cheap (law
services, music performance, movie experience, etc) you are doing decreasing
the dignity of the person doing the service. Lanier almost makes a go of it,
except that "dignity" is a slippery, subjective quality.

Who gets to say that "performing music" is of high dignity, while "giving
haircuts" is of low or no dignity? Ordinarily, we in the USA let a free market
decide. In the a few cases (copyrightable forms of art like music, legal
services) we've allowed temporary monopolies or let a cartel set prices.
Probably, Lanier is correct: making music is a hand-to-mouth existence.
Probably, that's due to so many people who are able to passably strum a guitar
while singing. The supply is high, so the actual market price is pretty low.
Some places have "open mic" nights, and people perform for tips or beers,
after all.

I think he's barking up the wrong tree.

